# How do you indicate you have passed the ICD-10-CM assessment?



## AlaskanCoder (Dec 17, 2013)

Does anyone know if there has been any thought about how a CPC can indicate that they have taken and passed the proficiency exam in their credentials?  CPC, ICD-10-CM proficient is a bit cumbersome.  Personally, I like CPC-10, until the September 2015 deadline for proving proficiency is passed. 
Just wondering. 

Karen Hill, CPC, CPB, CPMA
AHIMA Approved ICD-10-CM Trainer


----------



## mschele38 (Dec 17, 2013)

*ICD 10 assessment*

I had called AAPC education line to ask the very same question. Unfortunately, the person whom I had spoken to wasn't to helpful or polite.  She basically said that if you are certified with them you'll have to pay the $60 to take their test.  Most of us are taking review courses that our employers had paid for which provides CEU's and the test; just like the one offered via their website. Go figure!


----------



## lorrpb (Dec 17, 2013)

You receive a certificate when you pass the test. I have not seen anything that you can add to your credentials to indicate you passed the test. It would great if we could put CPC-10 or something like that!


----------



## armen (Dec 18, 2013)

lorrpb said:


> You receive a certificate when you pass the test. I have not seen anything that you can add to your credentials to indicate you passed the test. It would great if we could put CPC-10 or something like that!



I like the CPC-10 idea


----------



## texancoder01 (Jan 1, 2014)

I like the CPC-10 idea, also!


----------



## amy_mousie (Jan 3, 2014)

*Indicating you passed the ICD-10-CM Proficiency Exam*

I have been told that you can state your credentials as exampled below.

ICD-10-CM Proficient


----------



## lorrpb (Jan 3, 2014)

I contacted AAPC about this, and they told me what Amy just said. If you go to "validate credentials" and put in your name & ID#, it will show your certification date and ICD-10 proficiency date.


----------



## TMeyer58 (Nov 27, 2015)

*Cpc*

How do you find out if you passed the icd10 exam?  And how do you get the certificate if you do pass?  I think I passed, but not sure.


----------



## CodingKing (Nov 27, 2015)

TMeyer58 said:


> How do you find out if you passed the icd10 exam?  And how do you get the certificate if you do pass?  I think I passed, but not sure.



If you got 80% the yes you passed. They say it takes a few days for it to show up on your account with the link to print the certificate.


----------

